# General Mills artisan bread manual



## LadyCook61 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.gmflour.com/gmflour/PDFs/Website Creating Artisan Breads.pdf


----------



## JoeV (Nov 20, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> http://www.gmflour.com/gmflour/PDFs/Website Creating Artisan Breads.pdf



Thanks, LC. I read a lot of it and then printed out the whole thing to finish reading later on, and so I can highlight and make notes.

JoeV


----------

